# Fresh Mint 11 install



## mlee49 (Nov 1, 2011)

So I got a corrupted OS screen boot on my laptop the other day and with no thought whatsoever I decided to reload Windows XP. After going through the 30 minute install(which is odd considering I have an SSD) I was warmly greeted with an instant BSOD upon restarting for the first time.
It dawned on me that I'm installing a 10 year old operating system and while it's ok to enjoy some things that I liked 10 years ago most of them I do not like. So I quickly reached for my GParted disc and formatted the drive.
Now I've used Ubuntu before, like 4 years ago, and it was ok. I had to unpack drivers and do all sorts of things I had no idea I was doing but I quickly found out that alot has changed in recent updates. Version 8 was the latest at the time but I stumbled upon Linux Mint 11 which might as well be Ubuntu 11(from what I know). So I downloaded it, burned a CD(yes not a DVD  ), and installed it. The install was quick, easy, and Free .
So I've been playing around with Mint and I've gotta say it's a well polished OS. It's not as snappy as Win7, definitely get some  lag here and there but it's really a contender as a main OS. I've got all the control I want with my knowledge as the only limiting factor. Windows gives you control of what Windows wants you to have control of, and well MAC OSX is control-less. 
I've already found out about other free programs like Wine and Crossover  that can only sweeten this Minty Fresh Install. I'm really happy I decided to give Linux a try and explore the possibilities. Just thought I'd share.


----------



## hellrazor (Nov 1, 2011)

Yeah, I'm still on Mint 10, but it's served me dutifully since I got it and the only times I've ever had trouble were because I started doing stuff over my head.... and I like it a lot.


----------



## Drone (Nov 1, 2011)

I like Mint. Can't wait for 12. They gotta release that in a few weeks.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 2, 2011)

mint is a really well done OS for linux noobs. it is a perfect way to get people off the windows teat and into something open and fresh. good luck exploring and if you run into any trouble just ask. lots of linux knowledge on this forum.

question: in what way does it lag for you?


----------



## Red_Machine (Nov 2, 2011)

Why not install Vista or 7?  Well, I question your sanity already for installing XP on an SSD in the first place; even Vista doesn't handle them properly...


----------



## mlee49 (Nov 2, 2011)

Red_Machine said:


> Why not install Vista or 7?  Well, I question your sanity already for installing XP on an SSD in the first place; even Vista doesn't handle them properly...



Why are you running Windows 2000 in dual boot?  I explained why I decided to install Linux in the original post. 

Linux is free, is there any free* version of Windows? Nope.


*free and legal


----------



## Red_Machine (Nov 2, 2011)

I'm running 2k and ME in dual-boot because the machine isn't capable of running XP and was intended for older games that don't play nice on XP.


----------



## IlluminAce (Nov 7, 2011)

It's good to hear Mint is working out for you. I have installed it for a couple of people recently, for whom the direction of Ubuntu post-11.04 wasn't quite what they wanted. Mint offers an out-of-the-ISO experience which is more familiar to them than what Unity provides. So far, it's been getting rave reviews from them all. I really like it too - it's a very simple, slick and usable OS. A real contender to the Ubuntu throne. In fact, of late it's even been tipping the top spot on distrowatch. Watch this space...


----------



## mlee49 (Nov 7, 2011)

IlluminAce said:


> It's good to hear Mint is working out for you. I have installed it for a couple of people recently, for whom the direction of Ubuntu post-11.04 wasn't quite what they wanted. Mint offers an out-of-the-ISO experience which is more familiar to them than what Unity provides. So far, it's been getting rave reviews from them all. I really like it too - it's a very simple, slick and usable OS. A real contender to the Ubuntu throne. In fact, of late it's even been tipping the top spot on distrowatch. Watch this space...



Nice, it topped Ubuntu from when I downloaded it.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 7, 2011)

remember, mint is heavily based off ubuntu. i bet canonical is kicking themselves right now.


----------



## Peter1986C (Nov 7, 2011)

Probably Canonical is gonna react the same way as Debian did to Ubuntu, like "OMG WTF nooooo! As a "thanks" for all our dirty hard work you are taking our hard-earned users!".
However, I think that in this case it may be a case of "serves them right". Even I, someone who probably is a biot more "flexible" than average Joes and Janes find Unity rather confusing. Apple users might like it though, as it also embeds the "File | Edit | ..." bar into the task bar (among other weird and "practical" stuff).


----------

